# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Has anyone on here....

## NHstomper

Ever done the tie rod flip on a TJ? If so was it worth it and is it difficult to do? I hear the only benefit of it is it just gets the rod up out of harms way a little better but no handling benefits.

----------

